# OLL 18, "Bert" from all 4 Angles (video)



## teller (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're like me and don't use edge control, don't bring a knife to a gunfight with the dot cases--get rid of that AUF! Not only does it remove costly U turns, but you'll find that it actually enhances recognition of the case.

Everyone else, there's four to choose from...take what you want, and leave the rest. Just like your salad bar. 

r' U' R U' R' U2 r2 U R' U R U2' r'

R U2' (R2 F R F') U2 (M' U R U' r')

r U R' U R U2' r2 U' R U' R' U2 r

S U' R' (U' D) R' U' R D' U2 R S' 


--------------------------------
Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Deconstruction
Track: Deconstruction
©Copyright 2011, Hevydevy.com


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 18, 2011)

dude, you should find good algorithms for plls, OH olls, etc. also


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 18, 2011)

that is beautiful


----------



## teller (Aug 18, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> dude, you should find good algorithms for plls, OH olls, etc. also


 
I am very focused on OLL and F2L right now...although I do think I have the F-Perm to end all F-Perms in the wings, coming soon.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 18, 2011)

Teller, where do you get your all your algorithms from?


----------



## teller (Aug 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Teller, where do you get your all your algorithms from?


 
Scouting around, and Cube Explorer, and being judicious about rotations and grips in order to make bad algs good.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh ok.

By the way, is that F perm to end all F perms better than
R' L F2 L D' R F2 L' U L' R2 B2 R2
(M' U2 L F' R U2 L' B L' R2 D2 R2)?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha, I like the last one, because of the S moves and execution 

You could perhaps create your own thread, and edit your first post each time to include new videos? This way, people can easily see all of your videos on the forum at once and subscribe to the thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is perfect. I normally hate that OLL .


----------



## teller (Aug 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> By the way, is that F perm to end all F perms better than
> R' L F2 L D' R F2 L' U L' R2 B2 R2
> (M' U2 L F' R U2 L' B L' R2 D2 R2)?


 
We shall see!


----------



## teller (Aug 18, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Haha, I like the last one, because of the S moves and execution
> 
> You could perhaps create your own thread, and edit your first post each time to include new videos? This way, people can easily see all of your videos on the forum at once and subscribe to the thread.


 
I thought about this, but my gut says no. Fresh needs to be fresh. If you want it all, go visit my channel and see the OLL playlist.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2011)

You should set up your OLLs from solved state so I don't have to get a cube to see which OLLCP case they are.


----------



## teller (Aug 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> You should set up your OLLs from solved state so I don't have to get a cube to see which OLLCP case they are.


 
LOL...don't be lazy...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I don't always have access to a cube when I'm browsing here.


----------



## teller (Aug 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Well I don't always have access to a cube when I'm browsing here.


 
One must *always* have access to a cube, sir.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 18, 2011)

S moves again :O


----------



## teller (Aug 18, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> S moves again :O


 
It is the shiny new thing for me...I cannot help myself.


----------



## Chrisalead (Aug 18, 2011)

I really like the first one ! I think i'm gonna swith to it since it removes on regrip compared to the alg I'm using. Thanks !


----------

